# Conexión interruptor horario digital



## k-86 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola no entiendo el dibujo de cómo hacer las conexiones, alguien me podría indicar?


----------



## alfotron (Feb 11, 2007)

La conexion es bastante sencilla, las dos conexiones inferiores son la alimentacion del interruptor horario (fase y neutro o linea y neutro) creo que se refiere a 220 V.
Las conexiones superiores del diagrama son la linea o fase que entra al interruptor y la carga que se va ha controlar conectada al neutro.
SALUDOS


----------



## alfotron (Feb 17, 2007)

El primer diagrama es el correcto, el segundo no.
La conexion inferior el la alimentacion del temporizador.
La conexion superior es la correspondiente a la carga que se quiere accionar (lamparas, etc).
Las respuestas dadas por este foro unicamente las contesto por el mismo,dado que pueden interesar a otras personas, no siendo asi si las contesto por mails privados.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

Escribir el contenido del mensaje completamente en mayúsculas es sinónimo de gritar.

(Mensaje editado para cumplir las normas del foro)

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 1, 2007)

Te falto pasar a minúscula el titulo.
(Titulo cambiado a letra minúscula para cumplir con las políticas del foro)

Saludos


----------

